# Mutants - a 40K battle force



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello,

Mutants. I like them. 

The interest of mutants is that they could look like everything. 
You can use a lot of miniatures to do mutants: beastmen, Star Wars aliens, mixes of GW bitz, underground manufacturers miniatures, Pulp style minis...
in the midst of a multitude of arms, claws and tentacles, the uglyest unused miniatures have a place.

A example of my mutants:

















A very big mutant I've painted today
(From a french manufacturer -Consortium)
http://www.consortium-univers.com









My gallery:
http://www.zeliste40k.fr/index.php?q=gals&idx=63


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

some nice nurgley inspired stuff you've posted, well done on your conversions have some rep!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

really nice use of random bits almost tempts me to clear out my bits box.


----------



## Arkion (Nov 21, 2007)

These are wonderful!

Absolutely great. Not only would they look great during a game of 40k, but they make great conversation pieces! :grin: Very creative!


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Your great. Ive been tempted to do a Demon army a few times just so when I do demons I can find bits and pieces here and there and do just what you've done! +rep for some great conversions.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

My huge horde of mutants (117 for the moment)


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

2nd group of five, 2nd from the left. Korax from WORLD OF DARKNESS board game, circa 1993 or so?


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> 2nd group of five, 2nd from the left. Korax from WORLD OF DARKNESS board game, circa 1993 or so?


Oh I don't think so. I remember have it in a supplement named The Village of Fear, for the Black Eye boardgame. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I love 'em. Not exactly -my- style but they look so right. And the horde pic is just beautiful.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry, it wasn't called world of darkness, it was called Dark World

Heres a link: http://www.boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/31

I see the model in the images section. I would be very interested if in france they used the same models for different board games.

Edit: I just realized Village of Fear is an expansion for Dark World. 
Dark World = Black Eye?


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Pauly55 said:


> Sorry, it wasn't called world of darkness, it was called Dark World
> [...]
> Dark World = Black Eye?


Yes, the game in France was "L'Oeil Noir" , and "Schwarze Auge" in Germany, so I was thinking that the english traduction was "Black Eye". 

It's this game, you're right. Congratulations for your games' knowledge!
I got the Manticore too, I will send some pictures of all my painted Chaos spawns and other mutant creatures.:mrgreen:


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

The big ones.
Giant mutants, Chaos spawns and other assimilated creatures. 
The painted part of my collection of monstuous miniatures.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Detail of my Big Mutants.
I changed the bases, Round ones are better for 40K play.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Frikkin' butiful. Me like.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

2nd row, second from the left, is that a warbuggy gunner?

and also second row, last guy, does he have an ork head?

is so, they look very different when theyre not green......


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

dirty-dog- said:


> 2nd row, second from the left, is that a warbuggy gunner?
> 
> and also second row, last guy, does he have an ork head?
> 
> is so, they look very different when theyre not green......


Yes, an ork warbuggy gunner from gorkamorka i think. And for the second, it's an ork head. :laugh:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, what a crack up, i never knew that the orks could look so much like zombies if they were painted in normal flesh stones


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Mutants! A musical!

Beautiful models, absolutely breathtaking... In a strange, squishy, type of way.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you plan on playing them as any sort of 40K army? If not you could probably do the "Horde of Zombies" Apocalypse formation for Chaos. Not really sure of any other lists they could really be but, they sure are a sweet collection of odd miniatures.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Disgustingly beautiful! Really nice models there, well painted!


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Mud213 said:


> Do you plan on playing them as any sort of 40K army? If not you could probably do the "Horde of Zombies" Apocalypse formation for Chaos. Not really sure of any other lists they could really be but, they sure are a sweet collection of odd miniatures.


There is many sources for playing mutants :
-The Lost and Damned list of Codex armaggeddon (not in tournaments) : mutants, big mutants
-The Renegade list of Imperial Armour Vraks : big mutants
-The Lost and Damned Apocalypse datasheet : mutants, big mutants
-the big ones could be played as Chaos Spawns, demon Princes or major demons from the Codex Chaos Marines and some of these miniatures could be used as unmarked demons from the same Codex. 

There's a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

the giant spider mutant made me smile... it makes me giggle that lloth would be very proud


----------



## Grimtuff (Dec 31, 2008)

Alariccantonain said:


>


I've seen this fig in the middle on another forum before in a Cauldron of Blood conversion. Any idea where you got it from?


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

The last painted ones:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Whoa! What is that king kong gun toting dude from? That's awesome.


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Cadian81st said:


> Whoa! What is that king kong gun toting dude from? That's awesome.


It's the Mercurian Maculator miniature from the Warzone game.
http://www.princeaugust.ie/target_games/tg10521.html


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

there some in there that would make good beasts of nurgle. I also remember a race of squidlike things that that had some unofficial rules for them.


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice work, love it :grin:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

I specially like the gun toting snails in their shells

When looking at this another idea struck me, you should really consider playing this as Chaos Daemons! That would leave alot of options for the models to be usedk:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Not only are the models cool but the paint on them is top notch. Have some rep for it!


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

A pet:


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

Dunno how i missed trhis thread but all i can say is christ you have done some painting in your time. And they are all so different and colourful!
+rep to you sir.

Whats the last bug creature from?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Superb painting! The models look brilliant and the painting is just WOW! +rep!


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Munky said:


> Dunno how i missed trhis thread but all i can say is christ you have done some painting in your time. And they are all so different and colourful!
> +rep to you sir.
> 
> Whats the last bug creature from?


Many thanks for your comments, all!


The bug is the Demonic Arachnid from Magnificent Egos. 
https://www.scifigenre.com/itemDetail.aspx?nItemID=26178&sid=G 
http://paizo.com/store/byCompany/m/magnificentEgos/nightmares/v5748btpy7fq0


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very original. (I like original) Effective conversions on the mutants and a nice job of painting to match. Well done:victory:


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

Another group of monsters:


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

More Daemons than mutants, but could be played in the same army.

























http://alariccantonain.canalblog.com/archives/2011/08/14/21790185.html


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Alariccantonain said:


>


where did you get these 2 from? thinking of using the spider-woman as a fiend of slaanesh and the other one is just cool


----------



## Alariccantonain (Aug 14, 2008)

khrone forever said:


> where did you get these 2 from? thinking of using the spider-woman as a fiend of slaanesh and the other one is just cool


These minis are over. They are from Ilyad Games Miniatures (closed some years ago). They are now searched like the Holy Grail... I understand they please you.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am glad you revived this thread. There is some fantastic work here. So many different models but the painting consistency is amazing. I have a few mutants myself. But nothing this impressive.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thats annoying :angry: very annoying :angry:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Alariccantonain said:


> A very big mutant I've painted today
> (From a french manufacturer -Consortium)
> http://www.consortium-univers.com
> 
> ...


I simply love this guy! :biggrin: Do more guys like this one with outsticking powercables and what not. ^^



Alariccantonain said:


> There is many sources for playing mutants :
> -The Lost and Damned list of Codex armaggeddon (not in tournaments) : mutants, big mutants
> -The Renegade list of Imperial Armour Vraks : big mutants
> -The Lost and Damned Apocalypse datasheet : mutants, big mutants
> ...


The old Sister of Battles/Witch hunters codex, which Im not mistaken, is availeble for free on their website, did contain a part on minor heretics and mutant units, how much they cost and what weapons they can get.


----------

